# W-Lan Field PG



## JoeJo (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wo sich bei Field-PG die W-Lan Antenne befindet.
Windows 2000 meldet immer kein W-Lan Netz gefunden. Wenn ich meinen W-Lan-USB-Stick einstecke funktioniert alles(Netz wird gefunden) Im Gerätemanger wird die W-Lankarte als betriebsbereit gemeldet.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## edison (23 Oktober 2008)

Ist die Karte denn auch eingeschaltet?
(kleine LED am Griff zeigt das an)


----------



## HeizDuese (23 Oktober 2008)

Also unseres muss nach jedem Neustart neu per Tastatur neu aktiviert werden (echt ärgerlich) : ich glaube es ist "Fn+F3" bzw. "Fn+F5".


----------



## seeba (24 Oktober 2008)

Welches Field PG denn überhaupt? Das M oder das M2?


----------



## JoeJo (24 Oktober 2008)

Funktioniert!!


----------



## HeizDuese (24 Oktober 2008)

Lass die anderen nicht dumm sterben - dies ist ein Forum und andere sollen auch was davon haben!

Also:  was war's denn ??


----------



## e4sy (27 Oktober 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> Also unseres muss nach jedem Neustart neu per Tastatur neu aktiviert werden (echt ärgerlich) : ich glaube es ist "Fn+F3" bzw. "Fn+F5".



du kannst im BIOS einstellen ob dein WLAN beim Neustart aktiv, inaktiv oder im letzten Betriebszustand starten soll


----------



## JoeJo (27 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
einschalten über FN + F3 funktioniert, aber im Bios finde ich keine Option  das ganze dauerhaft einzuschalten. Hauptsache es funktioniert ohne den USB-Stift.

Gruß
Joe


----------



## e4sy (27 Oktober 2008)

bei meinem M2 gibts unter dem punkt "advanced" einen unterpuntk "Wireless LAN"


----------



## JoeJo (27 Oktober 2008)

Bei meinem Field PG leider nicht. Ich habe mittlerweile beim Siemens Support
gelesen dass es ein Bios Upgrade gibt.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## SPS-Manager (28 Oktober 2008)

*Wlan PG Field*

Hallo 
auch das aktuelle BIOS hat diese Funktion mit " Dauer Ein "nicht.

Gruß  Chris


----------



## e4sy (28 Oktober 2008)

stimmt.. nennt sich enabled


----------

